
Ask HN: How to run commands without running whole program? - ParameterOne
Is there a way to run just parts of software programs without having to open the entire program?  like just the commands?
======
jerf
There is no generic answer to that question. It depends on the program in
question, and how deeply you're willing to get hacky.

